# Rear Quarter window chrome removal



## tprusak (Jun 19, 2009)

How do you get the chrome peice off the rear window on a 67 gto?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There are 2 or 3 screws that fasten the window felt to the quarter. Once you remove the screws you will need to slide the felt and release the clips holding the felt and molding in place. The molding on the door is very difficult to remove, there is a screw behind the vent window frame and if I remember correctly I had to remove the vent frame to get the screw out.


----------



## tprusak (Jun 19, 2009)

I was actually talking about the rear Quarter window in the back seat. There is a chrome piece glued to the window itself. It needs to be repaired as someone has accidently hit it with a grinder and gouged it pretty good. So I would like to remove the chrome piece to repair it.


----------

